

Java Developers: Start Your Engines - rr0ss
http://blog.exoplatform.org/2010/09/07/java-developers-start-your-engines/

======
devmonk
I've been in Java dev for a long time and am not starting my engines on it. It
may still be where most of the jobs are, but I'd rather be where the jobs
_will_ be. I'm betting it will be a dynamic language, despite the arguments
for stronger typing. JRuby is a good in-between as it is a dynamic language
that allows you to leverage the JVM and Java investment. But, SpringSource
(part of VMWare, which is part of EMC) has been betting a few years on Grails.
JRuby has an advantage over Grails because Ruby has been around long enough to
have quite a bit of gems and plugins available. Who knows if either will be
dominant in 10 years, though.

As for the graph, does anyone know why Indeed's is different than SimplyHired?

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=Java&l=](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=Java&l=)

<http://www.simplyhired.com/a/jobtrends/trend/q-java>

